
‘Your foes look for you’: revealing a secret message in a piece of music - tintinnabula
http://blogs.bl.uk/untoldlives/2018/02/conceal-yourself-your-foes-look-for-you-revealing-a-secret-message-in-a-piece-of-music.html
======
dag11
Reminds me of this amazing story and song!

[https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7483235/the-code-
colombian...](https://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7483235/the-code-colombian-
army-morsecode-hostages)

~~~
jacquesm
That's a very nice story.

~~~
squarefoot
Agreed, this story totally deserves a HN post.

------
yesenadam
The ancestor of Mad magazine fold-ins?

I was expecting some dubious Bible code or play-it-backwards -type thing, but
this is a cool idea. However the message is just in the _sheet music_ , not
_in a piece of music_ at all.

~~~
smudgymcscmudge
“Your foes look for you”

“What, me worry?”

------
mgeorgoulo
Reminds me of Bertrand Russell who used to write English in Greek characters
to keep his diary private as a child :)

(Anecdote from "Logicomix" graphic novel)

~~~
krapp
Also, Japanese poet Takuboku Ishikawa wrote parts of his diary in Romaji so
that his wife couldn't read them.

------
sizzzzlerz
The Beatles did this centuries later, announcing the demise of mate Paul
McCartney when they recorded "I buried Paul" backwards on the song Strawberry
Fields Forever.

~~~
basementcat
Not unlike Nostradamus, they managed to announce the event several decades
before it actually happened.

